# working at a café



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all, I have started to work at a café a month ago and would like to share some observations for discussion.

It is a third wave café which opened in October 2016, with an owner who worked there as the only employee. It was open 8-18 every day, now it is 10-18 on Sundays. I still don't understand how she could manage but as we know, women are tough. She is an experienced café manager and has been working in coffee world for the last 10 years, she is also a member of SCAE and is friend with many high achievers in the coffee world (such as Agnieszka Rojewska).

I discovered this café in January and since this is the only third wave café in Zakopane (Poland), I became a regular until one day I simply asked, whether she is not looking for someone to help out and she said yes. For the interview, I brought with me the Hario Syphon and made coffee with it, she was amazed and immediately agreed to let me work part-time there









For espresso, we use the La Marzocco Linea Av 2 group and we offer two options, both are 100% arabica - Brasil Cerrado, using 18g in an IMS basket, this coffee is also used for milk based drinks and Guatemala Adelante, using 15g in a VST basket, which we only offer as espresso doppio option. We also offer decaff - Java005, Swiss water process. The plan is to have two 18g IMS baskets for more consistency. Brasil is ground using the Fiorenzato 64evo and Guatemala or decaff via single-dosing with the Eureka Mignon. In the espresso range, we offer normale, doppio, espresso macchiato, flat white, cappucino and latte. No syrups.

Espresso is dialed-in every morning and we taste-check it few times a day to ensure that what goes out is actually good. It usually takes me two to three shots in the morning to get a proper taste plus tiger strips. I have found out that I really don't change the grinder settings much, I mostly work with tamping pressure and proper coffee distribution in the basket. We take notes - how much coffee goes in the basket, at what time coffee flows out from the spouts, how long does it take and how many grams come out..we start the timer at the press of the brew button, optimal results are usually when coffee appears at 6 second mark and ends with average output of 1g/1s, such as 36 grams of espresso in 36 seconds for the 18g dose, from pressing the brew button. We also note grinder temperature and humidity (for Fiorenzato).

Other options are Aeropress (20g in, 200 ml output), V60 drip (21g in, 350 ml output) and Chemex (30g in, 500 ml output) and coffee used for these methods is updated regularly. For these methods, we grind using the Mahlkonig Kenya, which is really a neat grinder, capable of nice uniform grind, increasing clarity in the cup compared to lower-class grinders.

We measure everything - each espresso shot is done on scales with timer to ensure consistency, of course the alternative methods are measured as well, using the Hario plastic drip scale. Also when frothing milk, we always use digital thermometers in the jug.

We offer homemade (i.e. from local, very small volume producers) cakes and cookies, hot chocolate and tea from Tea Pigs.

What I struggled most with, and still am learning, is the latte art - as I was never really fond of milk-based espresso drinks, this is the area I need to improve, I have already taken part in a one-day latte art training by a certified training centre. The owner also keeps buying a cheaper milk for my latte art training and forces me to train on the dialing-in waste coffee or leftover single shots, which is a good thing. It seems to me, that 95% of success is based on proper frothing, so I am training that a lot..I am now much much better than in the begining.

Personally, I am really happy working at this place and we have people coming there saying they were told we have the best coffee in town...Zakopane is a mountain resort, so we get people from all over the country plus international visitors. Nobody has complained so far about their drinks and we do our best to keep quality of the drinks and service on a high level .

Thanks for reading this long post and I am looking forward to your comments!

Rastislav


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely story, thanks Rastislav

No comments from me, just enjoyed reading - especially the bit how u got yourself hired ;-)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, nice read. DO you think the F64 Evo is a good grinder. There are quite a few over here in run of the mill type cafes and I have owned a couple as well....but would a bigger burred grinder not perhaps take your coffee up a level?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Hi, nice read. DO you think the F64 Evo is a good grinder. There are quite a few over here in run of the mill type cafes and I have owned a couple as well....but would a bigger burred grinder not perhaps take your coffee up a level?


the fiorenzato in my opinion is a good grinder for high volume cafés, perhaps chains..it is huge, has kind-of stepless setting which is not really stepless, the manual dosing is a bit of pain but the timers are good, the grind is actually very nice and fluffy and it has a cooling fan

she got this offered at a good price, as well as the Kenya..surely I can imagine a better grinder for espresso











kennyboy993 said:


> Lovely story, thanks Rastislav
> 
> No comments from me, just enjoyed reading - especially the bit how u got yourself hired ;-)


haha thanks, it was an impulsive idea I had and worked out well in the end


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! And Well done! Do keep us updated, I really enjoyed reading about you and your new job


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck! Keep us posted too


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Using an Eureka Mignon in a café? Just shows how underrated they could be. Nice write up


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool post. Killer interview technique! I have been kind of enchanted by siphons ever since I saw The Systemic Kid demo one at a forum meet. All the best with your barista career.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Using an Eureka Mignon in a café? Just shows how underrated they could be. Nice write up


it really is a sturdy little grinder and when dialed-in properly, makes a great espresso, the only issue is with clumps but there comes a whisk to the rescue











hotmetal said:


> Cool post. Killer interview technique! I have been kind of enchanted by siphons ever since I saw The Systemic Kid demo one at a forum meet. All the best with your barista career.


thanks! we are considering to include Syphon in the offer but there is a little more fuss around, also all the glass, the burner..it might be a "luxury", more expensive option on the menu


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes - I think it's tricky to charge more for a syphon than a V60 or other manual brew, but I think it might still be popular for the sheer theatre of it. Although you'd have to place it in full view of the customer. Some won't want the wait, but I would enjoy watching the process.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Yes - I think it's tricky to charge more for a syphon than a V60 or other manual brew, but I think it might still be popular for the sheer theatre of it. Although you'd have to place it in full view of the customer. Some won't want the wait, but I would enjoy watching the process.


exactly, my proposal is to do this as a sort of a theatre, on some nice tray, on the customer's table...this would be a little problematic during busy times for sure


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I have also brought the Feldgrind and Kinu M68 to play with the Linea, both grinders are very good for espresso, easily capable of stalling the machine when grinding too fine


----------



## Simontm (Apr 14, 2017)

Cool Zakopane. Spent an afternoon there when a mate got married just outside Czarna Gora. Lovely town. Lovely area.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Zakopane this morning


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

That's a great post, I love to hear about the Czech Republic. I'm also happy to hear about some good company coffee available as well, rather than the Videnska Kava I used to force down my throat. That was a few spoonfuls of robusta in the bottom of a small glass, a bit of hot water and some whipped cream on top. What made it special was that the floating grounds stuck to the bottom of the whipped cream. Still brings back happy memories.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Zakopane is in Poland, but not far from Czech republic









haha vídeňská káva is the time-proven stomach-turning classic, also well known in Slovakia where I come from


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Are you enjoying the snow?! Hopefully spring will be with you before too long . . .


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

some 20 cm more this morning...they say it is going to be minus 10 this week..the road was pure ice







well, at least we can go skiing again


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanic said:


> I mostly work with tamping pressure


Just out of question, why? Also, how are you ensuring you hit precise pressures with your tamp consistently? Wouldn't it be easier and much more beneficial to always tamp the same and adjust grind settings in accordance?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Just out of question, why? Also, how are you ensuring you hit precise pressures with your tamp consistently? Wouldn't it be easier and much more beneficial to always tamp the same and adjust grind settings in accordance?


Hi, good question, at this stage of knowledge and practice, it seems like I have to adjust. Of course it would be great to always tamp with exactly the same force, unfortunately we don't have a dynamometric tamper.

Also, my boss tamps lighter and if I tamp with more force, the extractions are taking much longer. I usually get the grinder dialed-in together with tamping force in the morning, and try not to do a gorilla tamp so that she won't have to re-adjust the grinders much (best not at all), while moving within the frame of 1g/1s from turning on the pump..of course while tasting the coffee.

How do you ensure consistent tamping force across baristi?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanic said:


> Hi, good question, at this stage of knowledge and practice, it seems like I have to adjust. Of course it would be great to always tamp with exactly the same force, unfortunately we don't have a dynamometric tamper.
> 
> Also, my boss tamps lighter and if I tamp with more force, the extractions are taking much longer. I usually get the grinder dialed-in together with tamping force in the morning, and try not to do a gorilla tamp so that she won't have to re-adjust the grinders much (best not at all), while moving within the frame of 1g/1s from turning on the pump..of course while tasting the coffee.
> 
> How do you ensure consistent tamping force across baristi?


By teaching everyone to only tamp until the coffee stops moving in the basket. You're not trying to push the coffee through the spouts, just ensure a compact puck. Once you're all in that ballpark then you can slow or speed up your flowrate using the grind size and you're not with adding another variable to adjust.

If you distribute into the basket well enough, all it takes is very slight pressure to compact the grinds. Your grinder should work harder than your wrist


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> By teaching everyone to only tamp until the coffee stops moving in the basket. You're not trying to push the coffee through the spouts, just ensure a compact puck. Once you're all in that ballpark then you can slow or speed up your flowrate using the grind size and you're not with adding another variable to adjust.
> 
> If you distribute into the basket well enough, all it takes is very slight pressure to compact the grinds. Your grinder should work harder than your wrist


great tips, thanks!

I am aiming at what you describe, tamping gently with my fingers until the puck stops. Seems like what is needed is practice practice practice









At least I've already taught my boss to stop knocking the PF against the tamper after tamping and to insert it gently into the group..small steps


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Stanic said:


> Zakopane is in Poland, but not far from Czech republic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry dude, I should have read your first post a little closer where you explain that. I was thinking of the mountains between Czech Republic and Poland but I still missed it by quite a bit.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanic said:


> At least I've already taught my boss to stop knocking the PF against the tamper after tamping and to insert it gently into the group..small steps


Sounds like you're well on the way!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Chris Baca explains it quite well by saying when you're tamping and you feel the grounds in the portafilter basket pushing back at you...STOP! No need to tamp any more or exert any more pressure. Also lift the tamper straight out, no need for any spinning to polish malarkey as that in itself can sometimes mess up the puck.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I would love to try the PRESS from Versalab


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanic said:


> I would love to try the PRESS from Versalab


Ermmmm. Things have come a long way since that. And I'm not sure how I'd feel about having more high pressure equipment than absolutely necessary. Check out this: http://www.puqpress.com/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Ermmmm. Things have come a long way since that. And I'm not sure how I'd feel about having more high pressure equipment than absolutely necessary. Check out this: http://www.puqpress.com/


I'll wait for a cheaper version of this


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanic said:


> I'll wait for a cheaper version of this


Yeah price is the real reason that i haven't got one to be honest.

A good trick I've found is to get a set of bathroom scales and teach the person tamping just how hard is actually hard. Do it in 10kg/15kg/20kg increments and every so often whip out the scales and see if they're still hitting it. After a while, muscle memory takes over and bobs yer uncle.

It's what I do with my staff. They learn pretty sharpish after drinks checks start backing up on a Saturday service because their shots are inconsistent and I've whipped out the scales to check consistency.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

When I got back to the café after the vacation (10 days) I just realised how much I like being a barista..really happy with making good coffee and getting positive feedback









There was a guy today who asked for a double doppio latte in a tea mug..he enjoyed it quite a lot-must have been some caffeine kick









Also milk frothing and latte art is now much improved after some practice, and training at home with miss Silvia helps a lot too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

-rant mode on-

As much as I like being a barista, I had to quit working there today..I've just reached my breaking point.

The main issue was that the owner didn't care about giving me a contract..kept promising all the time, the first date was since 1. April and yet, she never really cared..I've confronted her two weeks ago and even provided a contract proposal in accordance with polish legislation (big help from my beloved wife) and she again promised it will be signed on the 1. June..the biggest problem is that as I am not polish citizen I risked consequences such as trial and deportation. She stopped communicating 8 days ago and I just can't wait any longer. I have the keys so I went there yesterday evening to get my stuff, nobody was there, and I just wrote her an email that I am anticipating payment for May work in exchange for the keys









Honestly, the owner was the major PITA while working there, I often felt like a pianist on Titanic, for example she didn't really care to ensure there was enough coffee for espresso and then whined that we used the more expensive coffee or even didn't ensure that we had the paper rolls for the fiscal till - this really cracked me up because without the paper I couldn't ask for payments from the customers...not an attitude I would expect from a café owner. One last straw was when a customer ordered a single espresso americano and she jumped at me in front of them, what the hell am I doing as we always make americano with doppio and berated me like a kid..I was at a loss of words but very close to explode. I mean I worked at various restaurants abroad and can take a lot of sh*t but this was just too much to take.

-rant mode off-


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Her loss.

You are clearly both passionate and able barista, any coffee shop would be lucky to have you.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Really sorry to hear that. People can be such a**holes. I'm sure you'll find something better where you'll be appreciated properly.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh goodness, you are worth much, much more than that. I am sorry you have been treated so shoddily . . . .

Keep us updated - onwards and upwards.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. Hope you find somewhere that will appreciate your talents very soon


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

'In with anger out with love.' Classic owner operated business - she's under stress so you're copping for it. The next place will be better.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Obnic said:


> 'In with anger out with love.' Classic owner operated business - she's under stress so you're copping for it. The next place will be better.


The sad thing is that it really is the best café in the town and she can make great coffee, and I enjoyed making nice drinks and serving people. She will probably get someone else willing to work without contract for summer.

Well, that's life


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Stanic said:


> The sad thing is that it really is the best café in the town and she can make great coffee, and I enjoyed making nice drinks and serving people. She will probably get someone else willing to work without contract for summer.
> 
> Well, that's life


Very sorry to hear this Stanic. I've been reading all your posts about your barista job, your coffee, how you enjoyed it.

Like you said, such is life. I hope things get better for you again soon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear this as you seemed to be rally enjoying your work and getting on well. With your enthusiasm I am sure you will find a more appreciative employer.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

i feel for you mate you were really getting into the swing of things sad


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The good news is that she paid me for the rest of the hours and also good news is there are some other job offers around, I'll try and will see









The best news is I can still make great coffee at home


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> The good news is that she paid me for the rest of the hours and also good news is there are some other job offers around, I'll try and will see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic, Stanic! That must be a big relief.

Everything sounds promising for a new job now - good luck!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

as one door close's they say another open's

and in the meantime enjoy your coffee


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Now you've moved on, I feel compelled to tell you not to badmouth an ex employer to your new one. Under any circumstances. It looks massively unprofessional and the cafe/coffee shop owners world is an increasingly small one where I've seen people eat their words and come out the other side much worse off for it.

Also, remember that the odd rant on a forum is okay, but remember that everything you put online stays online for all to see.

I do get where you're coming from though, as I've had some utterly terrible employers over the last ten years, some who are now very well known in the coffee/restaurant world. Wouldn't want anything to come back and bite me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Your enthusiasm and commitment is an asset which your ex-boss clearly, a) doesn't understand, b) doesn't appreciate, c) doesn't care about. Finding committed passionate baristas is a big challenge for coffee shops - handing on to them is equally hard. Your ex-boss should have counted herself lucky and chained you to the espresso machine to prevent you leaving. Good luck for the future.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Now you've moved on, I feel compelled to tell you not to badmouth an ex employer to your new one. Under any circumstances. It looks massively unprofessional and the cafe/coffee shop owners world is an increasingly small one where I've seen people eat their words and come out the other side much worse off for it.
> 
> Also, remember that the odd rant on a forum is okay, but remember that everything you put online stays online for all to see.
> 
> I do get where you're coming from though, as I've had some utterly terrible employers over the last ten years, some who are now very well known in the coffee/restaurant world. Wouldn't want anything to come back and bite me.


I am very much aware of this and would never do that in a new job, thanks for the reminder! Like I said before, she is very capable regarding coffee making, if only the respect towards employees was on the same level :/

and big thanks for all the positive posts and support! Much much appreciated!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Shame to read about your problems Stanic, although I'm afraid that what you're experiencing might be a broader issue in Poland. From what I've heard things are slowly changing and employees are being treated fairly more often, but especially in cafe / bar environments the mindset simply isn't there yet. I'm a bit surprised in your case as you say that your former boss worked in the cafe industry for over 10 years and so theoretically should know better, especially when running her own business. Another issue is that people become managers or get pushed through the ranks simply because they have years of technical experience, which more often than not means nothing about their social and managerial skills (I've seen this often in the engineering world).

Are you staying in the Zakopane area or moving elsewhere? All the best in your search, as Sys Kid said, finding employees who care is not easy, you just need to find an employer who realises this
 








T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Very precise observations from your side









We're staying as wife has a job here as well as we've settled in a nice semi-detached wooden house, the place is ok except for the winter smog









If anyone from the forum plans a visit, give me a shout


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

How is the job hunting going @Stanic?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for asking! I've done few rounds, dropped the cv at some places..honestly it looks like I'll be focusing on starting a photography business as it provides much higher profits and will probably provide faster capital for a potential future coffee plans and developments


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Thanks for asking! I've done few rounds, dropped the cv at some places..honestly it looks like I'll be focusing on starting a photography business as it provides much higher profits and will probably provide faster capital for a potential future coffee plans and developments


Good to hear you've got a backup plan. Having got to know you on these forums I'm certain you will have a future in coffee, sometimes in life we must take short detours though.

Plus when you do open your coffee shop, then chain, then multination company etc you will have some great pictures for the walls/advertising!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Thanks for asking! I've done few rounds, dropped the cv at some places..honestly it looks like I'll be focusing on starting a photography business as it provides much higher profits and will probably provide faster capital for a potential future coffee plans and developments


man of many talents good for you stanic


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks guys! I've done some photo contracts in Slovakia before, so it is not a terra incognita for me and I've also got the whole hardware/software equipment, so not much of the overhead costs, just need to create a proper website and invest into some SEO, there is a relatively large wedding market going on here in the mountains as well as many business places need pictures for promotional materials etc.

I am also active in what I've gained a masters degree (land ecology), but only externally ATM so it is an irregular and not dependable income..but looking forward to more cooperation with the national park organisation here.

I would like to have a sort of café/photography workshop some day


----------



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

Wow! Cafe/photography workshop sounds brilliant, I for one enjoy both, considering how many great photos I see on here, I wonder if the two go together, our do photographers just hang about in coffee shops to get out the cold?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Can't get enough?









While shopping for some groceries I've noticed an announcement at a nearby deli's shop window, they're looking for a barista! This is a small, local chain of deli/patisserie shops, with their own production. So I've printed out the CV and went to the central one to have a chat with the manager yesterday and I'm having a test round this afternoon









This is not a third wawe café but I've tried them some time ago and the "shortened doppio" I ordered was actually very nice. The shop I'll be in is located at the main tourist stroll and I was told that when busy, they do around 100 coffees in an hour. I didn't scan the equipment to great detail but they've got a four group E61 machine and no scales









I'm curious to see how it'll go today.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stanic said:


> Can't get enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Keep us posted!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Good luck mate,

I'm sure your passion and love of coffee will shine.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice one - they'll be lucky to have someone as knowledgeable and passionate about coffee on their team. Maybe we can all send in a reference for you









Good luck fella


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Many thanks guys! Hehe yeah that's not a bad idea with the reference









I'm looking forward to the busy time, I quite like it when the time flies at work..I worked at a large grill in Whistler, Canada many years ago, it was a summer job and when busy we did around 300 plates/hour so this should be fine


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ooooh! Lots of good wishes


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Go for it Stan. Best of luck !


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Indeed, fingers crossed. The question is, do they want someone who can improve their output, or someone to just fit in with how they've always done things and just take the pressure off? Obviously it will be more rewarding for everyone if they give you the freedom to produce better and up their game, but some employers are very rigid and will be "it's my train set". That's ok so long as you can just let it go and fit in, albeit frustrating. Worse is when they think you're going to revolutionise things and it's too much to live up to. I've been in both situations and these days just go with the flow, even if it goes against the grain to do something less than your best. Anyway, I hope you get the gig and it turns out to be a good one. I'd kind of like a crack at this myself but I have no experience of working in a shop of any kind, and my coffee powers are only what I've learned on here.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah I'd say its the second option, but I can still do it their way and hopefully a bit better







I can try

I wish for a decent grinder (and tweaking the settings







) and not a "let it flow till the cup is full" approach, but I had a decent spro there before so should be ok

what I am looking forward to is to improve the latte art skills









and doing things by hand and eye is going to be fun too I guess..at least I can put some experience to use


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Wishing you the very best with your new adventure, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Is this a place in Poland?

Are they totally against scales etc. Or just not aware that it's a good idea? Perhaps they can be convinced or if they have a timed on demand grinder you can use scales to double check weight every now and then and not constantly?

Fingers crossed they remain open minded and you get to choose how you run!

T.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dsc said:


> Is this a place in Poland?
> 
> Are they totally against scales etc. Or just not aware that it's a good idea? Perhaps they can be convinced or if they have a timed on demand grinder you can use scales to double check weight every now and then and not constantly?
> 
> ...


yep, in Zakopane, Krupówki









I am sure that after a while I will be able to do some calibration


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah that explains it, I thought it must be a busy area when I read about the 100 coffees per hour

Place should be full of tourists I reckon, so my guess is milk drinks and latte art will be more important that ultra high quality repeatable espresso

T.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Go and boss that trial!!! Remember to be consistent, clean, and quick. Passion is a real selling point for a trial! 100 coffees an hour on a 4 group is great fun!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Soo









My eyes must have crossed when I was looking at that machine, it's actually a three group Fiorenzato Ducale paired with a Fiorenzato F6 dosered grinder :









It was a sort of an Italian experience, having a dosered grinder and volumetrics on the machine you can bang (shots out) all day without much thinking









The coffee used is some blend from Pascucci, the volumetrics are set in a funny way..the short single / double options are pretty good, short shots with nice crema and ok taste, I've tried a doppio on single short setting and it was drinkable









The long single/double are terrible, set to around 100 ml output - these are used for the so-called black/white coffee..bleurgh

I also did teas and non-alcoholic mulled wine.

The good thing is that my station has its own printer so I can follow the orders nicely


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

it was a good day today, I took the Barista hustle tamper to work and this alone was enough to improve the pours which lasted longer and seemed thicker, the tamper provided is a cheap aluminium motta and it is rather worn and dingy, seems like I was able to tighten the tamp especially around the edges

the 100 coffees/hour seems like an exaggeration, there were some busy waves but I've ground through only around a kilo of beans from 2 pm to 8 pm

fun fact: I am the first male working at that location


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Motta might be too small for their baskets as I'm guessing it's a standard 58mm which leaves quite a lot of room on most baskets due to tapper.

What was the overall cleanness of the equipment before you got there? reasonable or bad?

What's the name of the place?

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dsc said:


> Motta might be too small for their baskets as I'm guessing it's a standard 58mm which leaves quite a lot of room on most baskets due to tapper.
> 
> What was the overall cleanness of the equipment before you got there? reasonable or bad?
> 
> ...


exactly, the motta has quite rounded edges so not too effective

the cleanness was good, but the evening routine could be better - they do chemicals only once a week :/

on closing, the groups are backflushed and brushed, the baskets and PFs are scrubbed and washed with washing-up liquid (ouch), the steam tip is unscrewed and the gunk around the thread is scratched out, I've introduced "frothing" a jug of water to get some gunk out (but the girls have good discipline with the wand, always purge before and after and wipe it), the machine is wiped clean

but I'm afraid not much is done with the grinder, I pity the morning people getting their drinks made with coffee sitting in the doser overnight









the place is 'cukiernia Samanta'


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

That was quick!

When I came there for the interview I told them I need a legal contract and am looking for a half-time position. I was told by the senior manager that the trial period is two weeks and I'll get a contract for that period.

Then they've scheduled me with 48 hours/week, no contract of course. Today, the fourth day there, I dared to ask the junior manager about the contract and was told to go home









Could maybe some café owners chime in please and comment whether this is normal?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm no cafe owner but that was shite :/

Was it a "go home" as in we don't need you or "if you don't like it (the lack of contract) you can go home"?

There's two managers for a single cafe?

T.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is the lowest level of treating people without respect - you should take them to the cleaners - even if only on day 4

https://www.gov.uk/dismissal

edit - ohh Poland - must still be some employment rights


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dsc said:


> I'm no cafe owner but that was shite :/
> 
> Was it a "go home" as in we don't need you or "if you don't like it (the lack of contract) you can go home"?
> 
> ...


The senior manager is responsible for the whole network (4 locations plus production facility in the neighbourhood municipality) and the junior one was working hard there, I've to admit.

It was a 'we don't need you anymore', she looked slightly shocked that I even dared to ask









This is extremely different to my work experience in Canada, UK or Denmark...

Well, it's their loss as I was already enjoying it and even pouring some latte art, guess they'll be looking hard for someone able to work fluently after two days.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Good news is that the junior manager just called, I'll be getting my hours paid tomorrow..they're now probably scared that I might report them to work inspection







there are few ukrainian girls working at the dish pit there and I seriously doubt they have legal contracts


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Shame to hear although you might be better off out of there to be honest.

Shocking to hear that what seems like a professional and well presented chain of cafes has such a shite unprofessional approach. On the other hand lack of contracts for low level staff (no offence of course, baristas are still considered low level staff in most places in Poland and possibly outside as well) isn't something new in Poland, a lot of places operate with the least amount of proper contracts in place to try and limit the amount of ZUS (social insurance).

As for Ukranians in Poland, I'd say they are like Poles in the UK, some places are full of them and they seem to saturate certain markets (construction sites, cafes, bars, shops), I personally wouldn't be surprised if the cafe that took you on thinks they can get 10 others to replace you within an hour, without a proper contract.

Purely out of curiosity, was Polish spoken between staff daily in the cafe?

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It was mostly polish between me and the polish girls, the ukrainian spoke their language but it is easy to understand









There must be thousands of illegal workers everywhere in Poland, I've even read an article about North Koreans working slave-style at the shipyards in Gdańsk - shocking.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It sounds like a horrible, unprofessional business and I agree, you are better off out of it. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Having read this whole thread your love and passion for good coffee shine through, Stanic- I just hope you can find an employer who truly appreciates that and can treat you in an equitable and ethical way.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Dumnorix said:


> Having read this whole thread your love and passion for good coffee shine through, Stanic- I just hope you can find an employer who truly appreciates that and can treat you in an equitable and ethical way.


Thanks!

Unfortunately, I'm slowly running out of places in the area

But still, I can make cracking coffee at home while working on other stuff for living


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes, I congratulate you for looking on the bright side. And being able to make a decent coffee at home- and share with friends- is still very enjoyable. Hope the photography is going well.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've picked up the pay due, no problems, when I inquired why couldn't I work there legally from day one the reply was that they like to observe people working without contract - are they for real?









few more observations from a coffee point of view: it really is a typical second wave style offer, the miscela with robusta is well suited for milk drinks where a 7g single shot has to punch through huge amounts of milk

as for lattes, we only did a latte macchiato - single shot in a 350 ml glass, plus all of the syrup options of course









cappuccinos - the small one was in a 180 ml cup, medium in 300 ml, both using single shots and there was a large option - triple shot and 400 ml mug

Vienna coffee - a looong single shot plus whipped cream - loads of it in a 300 ml cup

I did a few 3-4 single shot espressos or espresso macchiatos a day and perhaps 1-2 doppios

we also did few 'turkish' coffees every day, i.e. I would put a piece of paper under the doser and transfer one dose into a tea mug (200 ml) and pour water over it

the worst was the nauseating smell emanating from the steaming pucks after knocking them out..probably a robusta thing


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

New week new job









I'm now taking in estimates how long will this one last..it is a nice restaurant and I'll be a barista and bartender









I've already had a chance to show some skills as the yesterday's shift didn't clean the machine.. A nice huge two group Elektra









That steam wand tip is massive!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck, hope this one works out.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Good luck fella ??


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks all! it looks like a much nicer place, a kind of upscale restaurant, the head chef is the guy I had an interview with, really a nice guy with a very good awareness on current trends in gastronomy

there was a bit of busy time around lunch but it is apparent the winter vacation season is over, I think I made more teas than coffees, and the owner's wife seemed to really like the latte art heart I made on her drink


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds more like a place you'd like to work - hope it turns out as you'd hope. Might make up for the last couple of places if it's really nice there. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like they are really preparing the contract









Few observations so far: turns out that the head chef is leasing the building, it is only two weeks since opening after a substantial renovation and almost all of the previous staff have left (I'm told they couldn't cope with the changes). It is good in the sense that we start with a clean sheet and aren't influenced by the previous staff too much.

Yesterday, there was a visit from a senior dealer of the Vergnano coffee...oh boy, how easy is it to pull wool over eyes of someone who isn't very knowledgeable about certain theme...he boasted about how great the syrups he sells are, how the coffee should flow for exactly 25 seconds, how you should froth milk first and make coffee after... I finally ceased to pay attention after he claimed that the cafiza powder is useless and he offers great tablets for cleaning and how we should get a solution of citric acid and regularly backflush the groups with it during the day... After he left I pulled out the scales and showed the boss and his wife how to measure the input and output together with stopwatch, how does the grinder adjustment affect the flow and taste. Then I pulled out the measuring portafilter and checked the machine - surprisingly enough, it has no in-built pressure gauge! The temperature seemed ok but the pressure is weird, it climbs beyond 18 bar with a closed valve, so there seems to be an issue with the OPV, probably scale. The lack of in-built pressure gauge also makes pump adjustments for coffee extraction basically impossible - you never know what pressure is used - any suggestions?









I'm also starting with table service (more tips!







) and really putting my foot down in the bar..it is cool.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

All previous staff leaving is a bit of an odd one, unless it was two people, if it was a larger group why the hell would everyone go at the same time? makes little sense imho.

As for pressure gauges you don't really need one all the time, all you need to do is set the OPV correct with a test PF and you're good to go. It's possible that the OPV is caked in scale or it's so tight it never really opens (or there isn't one at all...).

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks, I've discussed the pressure with the boss, he said a technician should be coming soon to have a look at it.

As for the staff, three servers plus the restaurant manager have left for a five star hotel in another village. The boss/head chef is well known on the regional level and has selected his team himself. I quite like his style, sous vide, slow cooking, great desserts - yesterday we were trying creme brulee and french style parfait..really great


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds good then!







is this a place in Poland / Zakopane?

I always wish good restaurants had baristas as the coffee never seems to match the food and I think this happens on all levels, including Michelin star places. Perhaps you'll be the person to change this









Hope it carries on being positive!

T.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats. It certainly sounds like you've found a good fit.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dsc said:


> As for pressure gauges you don't really need one all the time, all you need to do is set the OPV correct with a test PF and you're good to go. It's possible that the OPV is caked in scale or it's so tight it never really opens (or there isn't one at all...).
> 
> T.


With commercial (and some prosumer) machines, you set the pressure on the rotary pump while brewing the espresso, the OPV is usually set to around 11-12 bar and acts as safety only



dsc said:


> Sounds good then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the Bubuja restaurant in Zakopane









I'm hoping to persuade the boss to drop the crap overpriced italian beans and get into specialty..step by step...will try with hand grinder and some good beans in a proper moment











ashcroc said:


> Congrats. It certainly sounds like you've found a good fit.


Thanks!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Crap forgot it's a rotary, but the idea is similar, set the bypass on the rotary using a test PF with a pressure gauge and you don't really need a fixed pressure gauge whilst brewing. Scace would of course be best for this as it allows to simulate a normal shot, but I highly doubt many people in Poland have those sitting in a cupboard waiting to be used, so you'll probably have to make your own, or temporarily stick a pressure gauge somewhere in-line whilst brewing. Would also be worth looking at the pump type and checking how much water it can push within a minute as pretty much all rotaries push waaay too much for normal espresso production and heavy bypass reduction is required.

T.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good luck Stanic ;-)


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dsc said:


> Crap forgot it's a rotary, but the idea is similar, set the bypass on the rotary using a test PF with a pressure gauge and you don't really need a fixed pressure gauge whilst brewing. Scace would of course be best for this as it allows to simulate a normal shot, but I highly doubt many people in Poland have those sitting in a cupboard waiting to be used, so you'll probably have to make your own, or temporarily stick a pressure gauge somewhere in-line whilst brewing. Would also be worth looking at the pump type and checking how much water it can push within a minute as pretty much all rotaries push waaay too much for normal espresso production and heavy bypass reduction is required.
> 
> T.


I've got a measuring portafilter, it's not a scace but is ok, it has a ball valve so you can regulate the flow

But I'll wait for the technician before I start messing with somebody else's machine











kennyboy993 said:


> Good luck Stanic ;-)


Thanks!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Stanic said:


> I've got a measuring portafilter, it's not a scace but is ok, it has a ball valve so you can regulate the flow
> 
> But I'll wait for the technician before I start messing with somebody else's machine
> 
> ...


Those typically work well and are way cheaper







one more thing to check for scale build up is the flow meter, last time I took a machine from storage (kept at home, never outside) after a year or so the flow meter was stuck shut!

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ta-dah, I've signed the contract today :-D

They're very happy with how I performed in the last few days and appreciate that the coffee has reached quality and consistency


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Yay - they're lucky to have you. Glad you've found a place that values your talents. Well done fella


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome! as above, they are happy to have you!

Hope it lasts and works well for both sides : )

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! It was also good feeling working on the coffee drinks offer with the boss today and yes, I've included the flat white









There are two coffees with alcohol - Irish coffee and americano with rum


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad to hear the boss is open to a discussion and suggestions, this is how it should be, if you are going to hire a barista, use their knowledge and let them help you grow a better business. Sounds trivial and silly, but so many places don't realise this and go the other way (actually often seen in other industries as well). It should be a service / consultant type of role, not just another pair of hands.

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Well described, a bottom-up or horizontal decision process in this kind of environment can be an asset.

I think I'm going to look at some "coffee in good spirit" finalists recipes


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've persuaded the boss to get rid of the white and dark chocolate powder mix and use real chocolate - turns out the kitchen stocks white, milk and dark Belgium chocolate









I've shoved him how shots using Feldgrind and fresh, specialty coffee look like, using the single IMS basket and slightly overdosing (10 g of medium roast in the 7-9 g basket) the shots came out very nicely and he seemed to understand what can be done with good beans.

I told him a smaller single dose grinder would be great for decaf too







could I perhaps persuade him into the Niche?

I also showed him a picture of a lever machine







coffee diversion in full swing


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Great news Stanic ! Well done for persevering and not compromising your standards nor those you would expect from an employer.

It sounds like you have struck up a good relationship that will bring satisfaction to both parties. Long may that continue.

I sense this could just be the start of something big.....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hehe great logo


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Stanic said:


> Hehe great logo


Or your new avatar ?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Or your new avatar ?


Only when I'll have to disguise myself in company


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

great article about introducing specialty coffee in Italy

this is what I cope with at the current workplace as well: "Coffee is the business. They give you money, furniture and (an espresso) machine. You put on an apron and start. The barista is not invested in the coffee," Caroli says. "Customers are paying (the business) debt by drinking bad coffee."

we use crappy and expensive Vergnano beans because we have the machine and grinder from them..well at least I try to keep the grinder properly dialed-in


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> great article about introducing specialty coffee in Italy
> 
> this is what I cope with at the current workplace as well: "Coffee is the business. They give you money, furniture and (an espresso) machine. You put on an apron and start. The barista is not invested in the coffee," Caroli says. "Customers are paying (the business) debt by drinking bad coffee."
> 
> we use crappy and expensive Vergnano beans because we have the machine and grinder from them..well at least I try to keep the grinder properly dialed-in


Great reading, Stanic, coffee culture conversion in Italy! And in your own way YOU too are making a difference







well done!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

lol lol lol

I need to vent a bit

so in the last 3 weeks we've gone from brewing espresso with 100% arabica to 90 % then 80% and today, ta-dah, a 60% arabica 40% robusta blend..the owner's reason is that he could barely feel the caffeine before and now when I make him a flat white, he gets a kick again..at this rate we'll be brewing 100% robusta by the end of next week









price-wise the blends are almost the same so someone is really making nice money here..italian style

similar with the pre-programmed doses, when I started we did singles 9g in 18-20g out and doubles 16g in 36-40g out with pretty good results IMO, now after the technician has "set" the machine, we do singles of 9g in and 26-28g out and doubles 16g in 45-50g out







...the best part of it is, how easily can the dealer persuade the owner to agree with everything based on the fact that the owner knows nothing about espresso..this is really funny because he is a great chef and the restaurant tries to be one of the best locally with prices up there as well and yet, we brew crap coffee - and the customers LOVE it - they say: oh what a nice, strong coffee..

I just cringe internally each time I do a coffee order...well whatever, I don't drink that shit anymore


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stanic said:


> lol lol lol
> 
> I need to vent a bit
> 
> ...


Ah that's a pity. If all you want is a kick at those ratios then robusta is the way forward. Who cares about taste if you're bouncing of the ceiling? That's what the sugar is therw for.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wtf


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's good for making customers think twice about doing a runner without paying. Cheaper and more stylish than having an inwards facing bouncer LOL. Nobody wants to be hit over the head with a massive pepper mill.

_______

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> That's good for making customers think twice about doing a runner without paying. Cheaper and more stylish than having an inwards facing bouncer LOL. Nobody wants to be hit over the head with a massive pepper mill.
> 
> _______
> 
> ...


Lool

And after smashing their face in with it, they'd get a portion of freshly ground pepper in their eyes


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd never noticed this thread before but just read it for start to finish. Looks like you're had a few more weeks at the restaurant now. How's that going? Any opportunity to improve their coffee further? And how is s being a bartender as well? Lots to learn there too I would think and sounds like a bit of fun.

One thing we don't discuss too much here: alcohol added to drinks. Any good suggestions? I'd love to learn more about that myself. I make a mean espresso martini, but beyond that, clueless.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey! As for coffee, after the head waitress banned me from tweaking the grinder settings, I've stopped caring about much, and now take care about what I can improve - puck prep, tamping and frothing the milk properly









Being bartender is great fun, I love pouring beer, we've prepped recipes for 4 different homemade ice teas today and I enjoy recommending wine to customers - I have some experience thanks to coming from Slovakia where I used to take part in quite a few wine degustation events.

As for coffee plus alcohol, try this - espresso doppio in ristretto style, 40 ml of sweetened condensed milk and 20 ml of amaretto, stirr well and enjoy









Here you can see the difference between pucks, on the left is the crappy 60/40 arabica/robusta miscela that we do, on the right Rave Nicaragua which I drank today grinding with the Feldgrind


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

We had a visit from the Monini and Vergnano dealers today...what a joke









They showed us a novelty - drawing on the coffee, like this:









They can sell us these "pens" with chocolate and cinnamon sauces, an offer not to be missed!

Also, did you guys know that the Monini syrup with 'popcorn' taste is very popular?

I just wonder where do they hide their time machine


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stanic said:


> We had a visit from the Monini and Vergnano dealers today...what a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you took the opportunity to show them what proper latte art looks like.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hehe I was looking for a hole to hide in


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

rockin' it at a local barista battle with the Kinu M68 (espresso, milk drinks and syphon as a peculiarity)

I finished third among pro-baristas...my latte art sucks big time lol

but I've got full points for presentation


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

What event was it?

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

just a small-ish one organised by a third-wave café in Liptovsky Mikuláš, Slovakia

but two of the four judges were from SCA Slovakia


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Stanic said:


> rockin' it at a local barista battle with the Kinu M68 (espresso, milk drinks and syphon as a peculiarity)
> 
> I finished third among pro-baristas...


Congratulations and kudo's for competing with a hand grinder!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

martinierius said:


> Congratulations and kudo's for competing with a hand grinder!


thanks! you should've seen the look on the judges' faces lol

the rest of the bunch used the provided EK43


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's awesome - well done!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Stanic said:


> thanks! you should've seen the look on the judges' faces lol
> 
> the rest of the bunch used the provided EK43


I'd gladly lend you my ZR for the competition if only I was living in Poland and it didn't weigh 30kg









Also if you ever go through a phase of not using the hand grinder but would like for someone to check how well it's aligned, let me know









T.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Stanic said:


> rockin' it at a local barista battle with the Kinu M68 (espresso, milk drinks and syphon as a peculiarity)
> 
> I finished third among pro-baristas...my latte art sucks big time lol
> 
> but I've got full points for presentation


Well done! Great to see a forum member recognised for their skills and achievement.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

dsc said:


> Also if you ever go through a phase of not using the hand grinder but would like for someone to check how well it's aligned, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be much interested in the results!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've changed my workplace again









The last one in a restaurant was ok but in the end they've told me they'll only need me during the season and will call me when necessary - which didn't happen today including (>2 months)

I'm at a local pub now, rather local with distinct regulars and a systems of lower prices









The good thing is I'm the boss of the bar when its my shift, I can have a good chat with guests and I don't have to clown around in black shirt and trousers, make more money and it is overall much more relaxed here

We've got swings instead of bar stools

















The bar from my view









The coffee equipment is laughable but given that we do between 0 - 4 coffees a day, it sort of makes sense..









And I make my own coffee with the Portaspresso HC-P and the Aergrind so no complaints


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool bar! Good luck with that one Stanic, sounds like more fun.

Love the swings, although how many beers does it take before the customer falls off?! Is that the test - you need to be still capable of sitting still on the swing to get served?

Don't forget 'monkey see monkey want' (no disrespect to your customers!) - maybe let them see you with your proper coffee, and it might generate demand for the real deal ...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks @hotmetal!

haha my thought exactly on the swings and yes, new customers sometimes struggle to get up after a few pints or/and shots









the regulars have it mastered even in a state of heavy intoxication lol

I am considering making a nice espresso for my boss one day when it won't be too busy so she can try it..I am sure some people would appreciate proper coffee but I am afraid it would be somewhere around 1-2% of the visitors









I was told there was a two group machine plus a grinder before but with the low volume of coffee sales they've got rid of it for more space


----------

